# artifacts



## rvd (Dec 20, 2006)

can someone explain to me what the yellow spots mean.  I ran the artifact check using ati tool 0.25 beta 14, for 15 mins and it had no errors in 15 mins.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

That's a dee dee dee.

We need some more info on your system.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 20, 2006)

TEMPS LOOK  bit high also


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, high for what?  I've seen cards handle 70c and not artifact.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2006)

hey rvd what card and manufacturer    pcie or agp   and chip on card if possible?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 20, 2006)

system specs, card type, more info needed!!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

Peet means what core.  You can usually find that in ATI tool as well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2006)

yes thank you steve


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

sneekypeet said:


> yes thank you steve



Your welcome


----------



## rvd (Dec 20, 2006)

I have an x800 that goes upto 72c at load and it does not artifact. Stock is 392/700 and I got it upto 430/840, so I don't think temps are the issue.

Anyway onto the x800xl it's stock clocks are 398/984 i'm trying to overclock it to 440/1112 using this as my guide 
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1808

Sure just let me know what more information you need.

e6600 @ 3.4ghz
2x512 gskillhz 945MHz 4-4-4-12
p5b dlx
ati x800xl
silverstone 500watt psu
160gb ata 
320gb sata


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

The R430 core isn't as responsive to overclock as other cores are.  You're best off just trying to unlock the extra pixel pipes, and overclock the core to say 430mhz.

Aftermarket cooling is also a necessity for the x800 series.

You'll be lucky to hit anything higher than 430mhz on that core.


----------



## Gwargor (Dec 20, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> TEMPS LOOK  bit high also



My card runs mid to high 70's at full load and that's normal for a X1900XT. I've seen 82 benchmarking without an issue and heard of people pushing 90 without a problem. Not that I wouldn't freak out if my temp got that high though  .


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

72 for an x800xl is high on the r430 core if you're wanting to overclock.

For an x1900, 72 isn't bad.


----------



## rvd (Dec 20, 2006)

So if it's artifacting during ati tool, and not during games, would the overclock settings still be okay.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

No, I wouldn't recommend running if you're artifacting in ATI tool.  Artifacting means there are stability problems in the core/memory, so during a game, you'll have problems with rendering the images.  Just downclock a little.


----------



## rvd (Dec 20, 2006)

I ran this program called video card stability test by freestonegroup?  Ran it for 30 mins on the overclock settings that ati tool was artifacting at.  Is this program not very good? It also test for artifacting.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

I would trust ATI Tool artifact scanning over a "stability" program.

If you down clock just a few mhz, you won't really see a difference.


----------



## rvd (Dec 20, 2006)

okay thanks for your help steverob.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## p-jack (Dec 20, 2006)

stevorob said:


> The R430 core isn't as responsive to overclock as other cores are.  You're best off just trying to unlock the extra pixel pipes, and overclock the core to say 430mhz.



  unlock extra pipelines? his ATITool screenies show 16 pipes active, so i assume there are none left to unlock...




stevorob said:


> Aftermarket cooling is also a necessity for the x800 series. You'll be lucky to hit anything higher than 430mhz on that core.



both very true.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 20, 2006)

Didn't look or pay attention...


----------

